# Doesn't like fruit or veggies????



## BlaineC (Feb 10, 2011)

I've had Tails for almost a month and have been offering her bits of fruit and veggies almost nightly....she will annoint with them at first then will have nothing to do with them....when I get up in the morning everything is still exactly as it was....well kinda walked through but not eaten....she eats up all her kibble but nothing else.......is there anything I can do to entice her??? Or anything else I can try???


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

It could be that she simply doesn't like them. Norman doesn't even recognise apples as food. He nose passes over them like they're not even there. Not even a little taste. If you really want them in her, you can getting some mealworms and feed them the fruit, then feeding the mealworms to her.


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Have you tried any meat, like chicken? Pearl loves chicken. Bananas are a favorite too with her. Pearl is not very fond of apples either. We haven't tried much else yet.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Lots and lots of hedgies simply have no interest in fruits and veggies. I know I'm lucky if I can get my boy to even sniff them. :roll: Well actually, I DID have success with blueberry halves - the only success.

You can keep offering them, maybe she'll decide randomly one night to try them. As pearlthehedgie said, you can also try unseasoned meats, or scrambled eggs. Keep in mind she might refuse all of them, but might as well give it a shot.


----------



## BlaineC (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes she does love chicken!!!!! Not a fan of bananas,strawberries,blueberries,spinach,orange peppers,apples,or anything in that category haha :lol: she's a fussy bum.....I haven't tried eggs yet....maybe tonight i'll scramble one up and give her a bit....see if she goes for that!!!!


----------

